# homemaker



## ginational

Vajon mi adna ezt vissza magyarul a legjobban?


----------



## Zsanna

Szia ginational és üdvözlünk a fórumon!

Nekem így - szövegkörnyezet nélkül - az _otthonteremtő_ ugrik be elsőnek.
Ha valami más kellene, akkor egy kis magyarázat pluszban nem ártana...


----------



## ginational

Hello Zsana,

Felesegem homemaker. Magyar nyelvu formanyomtatvany kitoltesekor nehezsegunk van a foglalkozasa rovat kitoltesekor. En szerintem a "haztartasbeli" lenne a megfelelo, szerinte az zavarbaejtoen csunya szo. Volt aki az "otthonoulo feleseg", mas az "otthon lelke" kifejezest javasolta. Del-alfoldi tanyavilagban allitolag a "jo tyukanyo" elismeroleg hangzik, de szerintem az nem elegge elterjedt hasznalatu kifejezes. Szoval, kicsi tanacstalanok vagyunk...

Moderátori megjegyzés:
Kérjük használd a fórumon a megfelelő ékezeteket. 
Ezen üzenetablak alján lévő "Go Advanced" gombra kattintva megjeleníthető (a jobb felső részében) az összes ékezetes magánhangzó, amit rákattintással illeszthetsz a szövegbe.


----------



## MosoMasa

Szia ginational,

Ha foglalkozásként kell fordítani, akkor szerintem tényleg a *háztartásbeli* a megfelelő kifejezés.


----------



## Zsanna

Hello,

Az itt találhatóak (ld. 6. hozzászólás, benevartól) alapján ez ugyan hivatalosan nem foglalkozás, de ha egy nő otthon dolgozik a családjára, akkor hivatalosan tényleg ennek (_háztartásbeli_) minősül.

Szépnek ugyan nem nevezhető a kifejezés, de nem hiszem, hogy lenne rá más, formanyomtatványba illő.


----------



## ginational

Érdekes   Köszönöm!


----------

